# My husband left me for an 18 year old.. 12 months later update



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Hey everybody
I've been away for a while but here's my update. So in October Pedo, as I affectionally call him moved his 18 year old child in. Still not divorced. 12 months mandatory separation finally passed so the gears are in motion. I'm in the process of buying him out of our house. I was just approved for a mortgage, which makes me happy and sad and scared and many other things. I'm happy, but worried at the same time, as the house feels like a tomb of our love.... we even got married here. I guess it's the right thing to do right now. Work is going well, I have a permanency on the horizon, which is a vast improvement from last year when I was left with a 4 week old, 2 year old and no job.
Still getting counseling and slowly healing. SLOOOWly. I still miss what we had (or what I thought we had). 
The little annoying teenager still writing **** about me on public forum, but I'm no longer bothered. It doesn't matter. She seems more bent on me than I on her, soooo I win.... I guess. I bother her more at this point than she does me. She's just a stupid, reckless kid. Every time I get upset I just remind myself that she's just so arrogant and unattractive and that is his and her punishment. Stbhx's band is in the toilet, doing the worst in 8 years... Eh, whatever. 
I don't know, I'm not particularly in the right mood right about now. I don't want to talk about them anymore, but I thought it's been quite some time and I should update. So life is moving forward and while still a nightmare I'm beginning to be too fatigued to give a ****. 
Been working out and taking care of my health for the past 2 months and I must say it helps tremendously. I've been doing dumb DVDs and it helps me mentally. Kinda wondering why I bother, but I suppose it's for my kids. They need a healthy mom to be there for them.
No men on the horizon. Can't imagine touching or trusting one. I don't think I ever will again. Eh. Take care friends.


----------



## Chaparral (Jul 17, 2011)

Good luck. Keep on trucking, you will be fine. If they were so great she would not be concerndd with you at all....lol


----------



## Honeystly (Mar 1, 2012)

Thanks chapparal. Trucking is what it feels like...... Guess I'm in the dusk before dawn stage of recovery.....


----------



## sunshinetoday (Mar 7, 2012)

Glad everything is okay with you and your kids. I cant wait for the day I read a post from you telling us how your ex has sunk even lower and his child bride left him broke and alone!


----------



## alte Dame (Aug 7, 2012)

What your husband did was definitely off the normal chart, so anyone would expect that your recovery would be characterized by a lot of anxiety and stress, more so than is usual for infidelity. Call it the 'Twilight Zone' effect.

It has sounded all along like you are doing great, though. Your kids are very lucky to have one healthy adult to parent them.

Best of luck to you.


----------



## Rags (Aug 2, 2010)

Less about them, more about you .. that's what's needed.


----------



## Kaya62003 (Jan 8, 2013)

Wow! An 18 year old? How old is your husband? I have a 15 year old and I would be seeing red if she brought home a middle aged married man...I realize she is "technically an adult", but that is just wrong


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

Their relationship won't last.. Ill give you that much.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## iheartlife (Apr 4, 2012)

Thanks for the update. Although you have a lot on your plate, you have a lot of positives too. So glad the job situation is improving, the house situation is working itself out, and you are starting to feel rather bored of even thinking about them. 

I'm sorry, but I'm still amused by how obsessed she is with you...it just shows what a baby she is. She had a vision of how this magical fairy dream was going to turn out, but being the babysitter (I refuse to call her "stepmom") her boyfriend's very young children--with their mom very much still in the picture--is no piece of cake. And I'm sure you give her a run for the money on every scale of attractiveness, so there's that too. Every time she squawks = she feels profoundly threatened. Too bad for her that all she accomplishes is embarrassing herself.




Kaya62003 said:


> Wow! An 18 year old? How old is your husband? I have a 15 year old and I would be seeing red if she brought home a middle aged married man...I realize she is "technically an adult", but that is just wrong


You really should read the backstory...sadly, it's jaw-dropping stuff. She was his student in high school. And yeah, chickie-poo's mom and siblings know. It's a very sick situation, and in the US there'd be statutory rape charges, but not in Australia. 

So all that said, Honeystly has been incredibly strong and brave. I know she's had some tough times that would break many a person, but she's pulling through. She is pretty awesome and I bet her students are lucky to have her. :smthumbup: (Stbx, on the other hand, ought to have his teaching license revoked.)


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

Just wait a few years when this girl starts clubbing. Your stbx will probably have a few surprises then.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## larry.gray (Feb 21, 2011)

Numbersixxx said:


> Just wait a few years when this girl starts clubbing. Your stbx will probably have a few surprises then.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


Honeystly posted some pictures of this girl. She's going to have to dig low because she ain't pretty.


----------



## ubercoolpanda (Sep 11, 2012)

No way! I wanna see her haha
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Numbersixxx (Oct 10, 2012)

larry.gray said:


> Honeystly posted some pictures of this girl. She's going to have to dig low because she ain't pretty.


Doesn't matter if there is enough alcohol involved.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## LongWalk (Apr 4, 2013)

How are you doing, Honeystly?


----------



## GROUNDPOUNDER (Mar 8, 2013)

Numbersixxx said:


> Just wait a few years when this girl starts clubbing. Your stbx will probably have a few surprises then.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


This is what I was thinking also. If they're still together when she turns drinking age, then the real entertainment will begin. How long before she's not coming home after going out with her "girlfriends". What a dope.


----------



## Woodchuck (Nov 1, 2012)

If she likes social media so much, list her and hubby on Cheaterville

That'll put a bug in her bubblegum.

good luck
the woodchuck


----------



## Silverlining (Jan 15, 2012)

Honeystly,
:smthumbup: 

I'll never forget reading your initial post. Back then you would've done anything to get him back. You've come a long way!!! Those two deserve each other and you deserve a man who will love and respect YOU. I promise you he's in your future, not your past. Keep looking forward. 


Good luck,


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## old timer (Nov 23, 2012)

Woodchuck said:


> If she likes social media so much, list her and hubby on Cheaterville
> 
> That'll put a bug in her bubblegum.
> 
> ...


^^^BINGO^^^

(BTW, how much luck can a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck luck?)

.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

